# Computer Freezes with weird noise.



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey! I have been having a problem with my computer for a long time.
The problem is that it freezes all of the time when I am playing a game and rarely freezes when I am not running any programs..but still sometimes does.

When it freezes there is this cracking/beeping/random noise that is different each time it freezes. 

I am most certain that this problem is not because of any virus or something that may have been put on my computer. 

I am currently running Microsoft windows XP professional version 2002 with service pack 2. Intel Pentium 4 3.01 ghz and 1.0g of RAM. If any additonal information is needed I will glady post a reply quickly with what is needed. 

Thanks for all the help in advance I would really like to figure out what is causing this problem.


----------



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm reposting my problem but with a bit more information.

I have been having a problem with my computer for a long time.
The problem is that it freezes all of the time when I am playing a game and rarely freezes when I am not running any programs..but still sometimes does.

When it freezes there is this cracking/beeping/random noise that is different each time it freezes. 

I am most certain that this problem is not because of any virus or something that may have been put on my computer. 

I am currently running Microsoft windows XP professional version 2002 with service pack 2.

I occasionally after restarting my computer once it freezes get this error message just saying "An error has ocurred" I am posting all the information it gives me on the error.

BCCode : 1000000a BCP1 : 00001198 BCP2 : 0000001E BCP3 : 00000001
BCP4 : 804E2A97 OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP : 2_0 Product : 256_1 

C:\DOCUME~1\FRAPDI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER6a64.dir00\Mini022805-01.dmp
C:\DOCUME~1\FRAPDI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER6a64.dir00\sysdata.xml

I also get this error occasionally after restarting it is a win2host problem or something close to that and this is the information I get from checking the error.
szAppName : svchost.exe szAppVer : 0.0.0.0 szModName : unknown 
szModVer : 0.0.0.0 offset : 00000000 

C:\DOCUME~1\FRAPDI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER6a74.dir00\svchost.exe.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\FRAPDI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER6a74.dir00\appcompat.txt


I'll reply and post any additional information that is needed, I'd really like to find out what is wrong with my computer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html

Go here and get Hijack This 1.99.1 Do a scan and post a log here please.

Go to Start>right click Mycomputer>properties at the bottom of the screen you will see how much RAM you have . Let us know how much here please


----------



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay here is my log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:39:00 AM, on 3/2/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winamp.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Frapdizzle\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\Program Files\Creative\Splash Screen\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\IEExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\IEExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://guard.gunbound.net/nProtect/keyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: npkcsvc - INCA Internet Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\npkcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

I will type exactly what it says since it seems my processor has two different speeds? I don't know. Here is how much RAM I have with my processor as well.

Intel[R]
Pentium[R] 4 CPU 3.00 GHz
3.01 GHz 1.00 GB of RAM

Thanks a ton for looking into my problem it is very much appreciated!!


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Frappi Go to add/remove and get rid of View Point manager

http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html Go Here

Download Spybot Search and Destroy and Ad-Aware SE
UPDATE them both

Do a scan with Ad-Aware and get rid of all it finds

Do a scan with Spybot and get rid of all ticked in red

Do a scan with Housecall and Panda

REBOOT

Do a scan and post another log .


----------



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

Alright I did all of the above and here is the new log - none of the programs found anything of real importance.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:46:19 AM, on 3/3/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PavProt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PavFnSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\Pavkre.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\prevsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\WebProxy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Frapdizzle\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\Program Files\Creative\Splash Screen\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\IEExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\IEExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall-beta.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://guard.gunbound.net/nProtect/keyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: npkcsvc - INCA Internet Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\npkcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Pavkre (Pavkre) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\Pavkre.exe
O23 - Service: Panda PavProt (PavProt) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PavProt.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Preventium+ Service (PREVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\prevsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software Internacional - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks pretty clean Frappi Any problems ?


----------



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah it still freezes with the weird noise thingy (
If it is a hardware problem do you have any idea where I should start checking or how I might go about checking individual parts of my computer to find out which it may be. Like how I could check my processor or my motherboard or something...yeah..! oi! 
Thanks!


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll ask a moderator to move this to Hardware for you .


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When it freezes, etc., can you access the bios setup to check the cpu temperature?


----------



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes I am able to cehck my cpu temperature through bios as soon as I turn off my computer and start rebooting again. The temperature was 55 degrees C. The warning point for the temperature says at 60 degrees.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

55C is a tad too hot.

What cpu are you running? As an example, my P4 2.8 is running around 40C.


----------



## Rectifier (Dec 11, 2004)

that is pretty bad, my CPU runs at 35-40c on idle, your fan might be going bad, that may be the freaky noise you hear, you might try taking a vacume, and and just have the hose like 2cm away from the fan, this should clean it fairly well, also make sure that the CPU fan is getting enough power, make sure there are no wires hitting the fan, and that the CPU fan power cable is connected to the motherboard properly.


----------



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

Alright I will look into trying to get my temp a bit lower, but the sound that it makes when it freezes is not from the cpu fan. 
I am running a P4 3.0.
Thanks much for the help I will get back to you on whether or not this works!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Take the sides off the case and blow a house fan thru the system, if it doesn't crash, you've pretty much figured out it's a heat problem.

The sound 'could' be like the fire alarm.............


----------



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, I am heading home for spring break soon and I am going to load this beast up with fans!!! yay!! haha. I'll keep you updated I am sure you are waiting in suspense ;o)


----------



## Firah (Apr 22, 2003)

Are you sure it's not the hard drive making the sound?


----------



## professorxox (Nov 3, 2003)

Don't know what kind of mobo you have but in my bios, there is an option to let the pc shut off if the CPU is on overload. You mentioned that your temp (at idle?) is 55degrees and your bios warning point is at 60...so while gaming, most likely your temp will shoot up above 60, and if your bios (if it has it as an option), is not enabled so that it will automatically shut off at the hotpoint, the only thing that it will probably do...is freeze. 

Might or might not have that option on your bios, but won't hurt to check. But definitely sounds like you need better cooling if your temp is 55degrees just at idle.


----------



## Frappi (Feb 28, 2005)

The temperature that I posted was right after my computer froze so it was while I was playing a game. 

I just set up a house fan running through my PC and it still froze while the temperature was 34C so I guess the problem is not from overheating *sigh*x10. 

The sound comes out through the speakers so it is not my hard drive making the noise. I don't know what to check on now so if any of you have suggestions on how or what to check next that would be great. Thanks for the continued assistance!


----------



## TechGuy42 (Oct 4, 2004)

well55 is alight if it goes over 60 degrees then you shold get a better fan


----------



## TechGuy42 (Oct 4, 2004)

Your sound card or speakers could eb going. Try running a PC test like PC Certify or troubleshooter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm going to assume that your 1 gig of ram is in at least 2 chips? If so, pull one or more and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

The clicking/beeping could be the system speaker. They are getting cheaper and sound more like the little speaker that couldn't than a good beep. If it's a "beep" from the speaker it's probably a safety shutdown. THat could be from temperature or it could be from a fan dropping below a minimum RPM - PSU, Case, or MB Fan could be wearing out.

There are a few free utilities to watch the fans over time. Asus has a decent one. Most MB manufacturers have a system monitoring utility. Check yuor MB siteo you could try this http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php. If the fan RPM's are erratic, it could be causing your MB to shut down your system.

Another thought. Could the sound be arching?? I'm not the expert on PSU's but theoretically if it is discharging, you'd hear a pop/crackling noise and your system would shut down. Have you tried a new PSU? If it's not a fan, I'd look there next.


----------



## Rectifier (Dec 11, 2004)

If the sound is coming through the speakers then it could still be the motherboard, I know with my Soyo DRAGON plus 2 motherboard, if I have my amp plugged in to my computer all BIOS beeps and the such come through the speakers, if it's not plugged in, it goes through the BIOS speaker, unplug the speakers and then next time it freezes, if there is no sound then we can rule out the motherboard making the noise.


----------

